# SRW welder



## AGCB97 (Nov 25, 2018)

Anyone have GOOD info on the SRW (sunriseweld.com) MIG250 welder? LIKE MAYBE YOU HAVE ONE!
It looks comparable to the Eastwood MIG250 as far as duty cycle, warranty, features, but can be had for over $300 less on EBAY.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MIG-250-We...=item3fabdcb010:g:m6MAAOSwYlZbg8FK:rk:32:pf:0

I don't want to pay for a red/blue machine and will probably use it less than 10 hrs per year (actual weld time). Also don't need 120 volt power feature. I have a Chinees TIG welder and love it. So many more features than R/B machines but WAY lower prices.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## 682bear (Nov 25, 2018)

I've never heard of SRW... and a quick Google search sort of leads me to think nobody else has either.

It may be a fairly common welder that has been re-branded, or it may be made by a chinese fly-by-night company that will not provide any assistance or support of there is a problem.

I'm very leery of no-name welders... I've dealt with a couple that were practically un-usable out of the box.

It all depends on whether you feel comfortable gambling with $500+ of your hard earned dollars...

Personally, even if I was inclined to buy chinese, I would only deal with an established company with a decent reputation (like Eastwood).

I have a Millermatic 211 MVP that I bought when they were offering their yearly cash rebate incentive... I ended up with less than $700 in it... 

If you buy it, write up a review on it and let us know what you think...

-Bear


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 26, 2018)

I've never heard of that brand. 
I think you would be better off buying a used Lincoln or Miller or other well known brands, welders that are well built last longer ,parts, consumables are available for many years ,a good used 220V Lincoln is around your price range.


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 15, 2019)

OK, so I got it back in December. Was shipped UPS AIR and took 4 work days to get to me from Shanghai. 

I've already used it way more than I thought I would and it works great! I'm completely satisfied!! Consumables are readily available on EBAY. I also bought a Tweeco #2 stinger and the EURO style connector makes it quick to swap.

Here are the CONS
9' stinger is OK but ground and power cords are short. I replaced both from stuff I had on hand.
Does not come with gas regulator but I also had one of those on hand.

I see that EBAY listing is no longer there but other models are available. Several inquiries I made to the seller were answered immediately. 
As of now I think I did well!!
Aaron


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 15, 2019)

I picked up a brand new 220v Eastwood Mig that comes with the aluminium spool gun delivered to my door for about $550 with a 3 year warranty where as the one in the op link is listed for $540ish without the extras i got with mine.   Fwiw Eastwood has a very good Customer service reputation!


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 15, 2019)

deleted


----------

